
Google Chrome Cheat Sheet: Tips and Tricks - zoowar
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/google_chrome_cheat_sheet_10_tips_and_tricks
======
wmwong
I love Chrome's incognito mode when developing. Let's say you're logged into
your site checking things. Then you want to login as the admin without logging
out and logging back in. Just pop open an incognito window and away you go!

~~~
dspillett
That sort of thing is very handy when testing workflows between users on a
system that uses cookies for session state, though is actually handled better
by IE of all things.

Using "new session" from the file menu in IE8 (or just running a new instance
of iexplore.exe (instead of just creating a new window) under IE6/7 if you
have the "reuse windows" option turned off) you can create several independent
sessions. There are not many cases when you need a lot of concurrent sessions,
but there are a few I hit occasionally where four is useful (for instance a
workflow where a file quality reviewer, adviser, adviser's supervisor, and a
compliance officer all interact with the process at some stage).

You can do the same in Firefox but in a slightly more long-winded way: you
need to setup independent profiles which is a little more faf initially. Each
profile gets its own firefox.exe process and addin-ins, which can be handy: I
keep a clean profile (no addins at all) for some testing (for instance to rule
out an oddity being due to interaction with a particular plugin) without
having to disable all the add-ins on my main profile.

------
olalonde
The most important is missing:

Ctrl-shift-t: reopen last closed tab

~~~
PStamatiou
and don't forget, easy access to incognito:

ctrl(cmd for mac)+shift+n

handy for testing session/cookie issues without having to reset everything

~~~
olalonde
aka porn mode

------
ez77
Does anybody know how to use a search engine other than the default from the
omnibar? I see you can set a keyword under "Edit Search Engine", but then I
cannot attach a query. (Say, "d" takes me to DDG's front page, but "d water"
just googles for that, which makes sense.)

~~~
jonburs
Search engine keyword are meant for exactly that. For queries to work though
you need to configure the search URL: double-click on the DDG entry for the
engine in the Manage Search Engine dialog and make sure its URL is set to
<http://duckduckgo.com/?q=%s>

~~~
ez77
Thanks. I had set that up already, and gone back to Google as my default
search engine since then (too traumatic a step for now!). However, I
occasionally want to look things up through DDG. I have figured out how to do
it now. (See my other comment.)

------
brianwillis
Hadn't heard of about:DNS before.

While using it I was surprised by how pervasive Facebook is on the sites I
visit.

~~~
est
you can also clear DNS cache here

chrome://net-internals/#dns

and it comes with a very handy HTTP req/response capture tool

chrome://net-internals/#events

------
tha-dude
Chromium has a "Network" Tab in its development tools. In Chrome I cannot find
it. Is there a way to bring it up? Why was it even removed (hidden) like that?

~~~
drivebyacct2
Are you talking about Chromium OS / Chrome OS? Yes, it is slightly different
than Chromium/Chrome. I have both Chromium/Chome installed and I don't and
haven't ever seen Network. It is present on my CR-48 though.

~~~
notyourwork
Did you get a free CR-48 ?

~~~
drivebyacct2
Yes.

------
JonnieCache
This is not a cheatsheet. Who needs a cheatsheet for their browser? Damn title
bait.

Nice tips still.

